# Welche Rasse werdet ihr spielen?



## El Pistolero (25. Oktober 2007)

Mal schauen wie es so mit der Rassenverteilung aussieht^^


----------



## Gamby (25. Oktober 2007)

El schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie es so mit der Rassenverteilung aussieht^^



Ganz klar Zwerge. Das Buch " Die Zwerge " hat mich schon vor laaaaaagnger zeit auf den Zwerge tripp gebracht.^^ Kleine dickköpfige Streithäne mit Bierdurst und fetten 2h Wafen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Pistolero (25. Oktober 2007)

hehe Boendil is der geilste!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamby (25. Oktober 2007)

El schrieb:


> hehe Boendil is der geilste!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yea Boindil aka Ingrimmsch rockt!
Ich freu mich auf mein Zwergen Maschinisten^^


----------



## Krassuxx (25. Oktober 2007)

Choazzzz!!

Son Fetten Auserwählten kann niemand stoppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne im ernst, auf jeden Fall werd ich Zerstörung spielen, und dann werd ich mal schaun, entweder nen fetten Choas Auserwählten oder oder nen Dunkelen (oder isses n Scharzer?) Gardisten von den Dunkelelfen


----------



## jabor (25. Oktober 2007)

Gandogar for the win!!!! Die Zwergenbücher sind SOOO geil gewesen und seitdem spiel ich eig nur noch zwerge :-) winkt mal ingame wenn euch ein zwerg namens Gandogar Goldhammer über den Weg läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Pistolero (25. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber zur zeit siehts eher schlecht für die ordnung aus:

Zerstörung: 61,8%
Ordnung: 38,8%

naja sind ja auch erst 55 stimmen^^


----------



## Gothmorg (25. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher, ob ich Chaos oder DE zocken werde, kommt drauf an, was die anderen DE-Klassen werden. Wenn die nichts sind werd ich wohl Magus oder Barbar zocken, Magus hat zuviele Gründe, um sie zu nennen und Barbar wegen den coolen Verwandlungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiabloJo (25. Oktober 2007)

ich weiss nicht was ich spielen soll so en schwarzork rockt, aber so n auserwählten von den chaos is türlich auch geil oder lieber fernkampf der geiler squiq treiba. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . ich spiele aber auf jedenfall zerstörung was will ich mit ordnung alles zerstören is viel geiler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## ~Shákal~ (25. Oktober 2007)

schwere frage... ich liebe große und starke charaktere wie in WoW z.B. die tauren... deshalb denke ich, dass ich nen orc spalta spielen werde oder nen schwarzork  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nhu (25. Oktober 2007)

Mich verwundert dass die Dunkelelfen über den Orksen stehen? Ich meine... Das sind Elfen... ^^


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (25. Oktober 2007)

Unterstüzt die Ordnung!!!!
Sigmar wird euch führen, um das Chaos zu zerschlagen!
Wählt Ordnung oder werdet wie elende Ketzer auf dem Scheiterhaufen bei lebendigem Leibe verbrennen!!

OOC: Hehe ein bissl RP aber wieder Back Topic: Natürlich habe ich Hochelfen gewählt!


----------



## shokras (25. Oktober 2007)

es g8ibt doch nur eine seite ... oder irre ich mich da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also ich kenn nur zerstörung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dicken schwarzork bzw nen kleinen fiesen gobo ^^

mfg shoki


----------



## Gias (25. Oktober 2007)

HAHAHAHA spürt meine Axt ihr jämmerliches Gesindel
Hört ihr Sie schreihen? Sie will EUER BLUT 
Hahaha diese kleinen schwächlichen Menschen sind keine Gegner
für einen echten Chaoskrieger 
Blut für den Bluttgott Schädel für seinen Thron!!!

Wartet nur ab bis sich mal unsere Götter nicht streiten
dann wird euer gesamte jämmerliche Welt dem Chaos anheim fallen


-Chaos cause theyre mad and bloodthirsty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gultis (26. Oktober 2007)

das geilste an dem ganzen is das rumkrackelen der parollen ^^  freu mich so auf nen (hoffentlich) rp/pvp server 
ja ja DE aber nur weil ich sie neben echsen auf dem brett zocke ^^ 
man will ja nich untreu werden


----------



## Grimmrog (26. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, naja ein Main ist im WoW nen Zwergen Ingi geworden, also wirds da sicherlich auch nen Zwergen Maschinist^^


----------



## ^Mike.S (26. Oktober 2007)

Chaos oder Dunkelfelfen, keine Frage.
Das Städtedesign von den Dark11 hat mich schlichtweg umgehauen.


----------



## Shinova (26. Oktober 2007)

Zelot Zelot Zelot achja und Zelot^^
Irgendwie muss man ja seinem inneren nach Toc, Zerstörung und Chaos nachgehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabian20 (26. Oktober 2007)

UHAHAHAH

Spielt ruhig zerstörung!!! Je mehr zerstörung spielen um so mehr Krieger des Chaos kann ich mit meinem Großhammer bekehren !!! Sigmarpriester ruuuuuleeez. 

STERBT UNGLÄUBIGE das Imperium duldet euch nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

^^


----------



## Efgrib (26. Oktober 2007)

ich werde mich nicht auf eine rasse/fraktion festlegen, vermutlich werd ich beide elfen-rassen spielen, und dann schaun, wie es sich entwickelt, man lernt ja aus seinen fehlern....
was ich weiss: chaos werd ich NICHT spielen, gibts schon zu viele, sowas ist nie gut... seh es jetzt schon: "suchen noch leute für xyz, alles - ausser zeloten"


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (26. Oktober 2007)

Echsenmenschen oder Skaven wären zwar interessanter, aber ich werde wohl mit einen Goblin beginnen. Natürlich werde ich bestimmt auch die anderen Rassen antesten. 
Das Elfen so beliebt sind, liegt immer noch am HdR Hype. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Pistolero (26. Oktober 2007)

kleines update:
Zerstörung: 69,4%
Ordnung: 30,6%


----------



## lyandris (26. Oktober 2007)

FÜR DEM IMPERATOR!!!! nichts geht über den sigmarpriester der war schon im video so krass geil :>


----------



## Anuberak (26. Oktober 2007)

einen Kleinen Knuffigen Eisenbrecher , auf den die Bösen so lange drauhauen werden bis sie ganz erschöpft sind so das ich nur einmal pusten muss, dass sie sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neon1705 (26. Oktober 2007)

müschse werden da orkse spieln damid wa da menschän ordändlisch weg moschen könn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meutatsiktum (26. Oktober 2007)

El schrieb:


> kleines update:
> Zerstörung: 69,4%
> Ordnung: 30,6%



Naja ma schaue wieviele dann wirklich zerstörung spielen. Wenn wir uns an wow erinnern wieviele leute angeblich horde spieler sein sollen und wieviele dann insgesamt dann allis sind.
ich werd zumindest das chaos spielen


----------



## Jueliee (26. Oktober 2007)

ich werd nen dunkelelfn spieln hrrr (hexerkriegerin maybe) 
aba der beste zwerg iss grombrindal...wer den nit kennt hat null ahnung von zwergen^^


----------



## Sempai02 (26. Oktober 2007)

Als Elfenfan kommen für mich natürlich nur Elfen in Frage,wahrscheinlich wird es eine sexy Dunkelelfe werden.


----------



## Steppenwolff (26. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, scheint so als werde ich einen Sigmarpriester spielen. Spiele generell gerne bei der Minderheit mit, auch was Klassen angeht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Keine Ahnung warum, wahrscheinlich weil man sich so immer ein bisschen von der Masse abhebt  

Aber die als Dunkelelfenspieler wären diese auch interessant, Malus Darkblade ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jabor (26. Oktober 2007)

Für Den Hochkönig und für den Clan!!! Die Zwerge werden im Kampf gegen die Zerstörung ihr glänzendes Zeitalter zurückerobern :-D


----------



## ThomasO (26. Oktober 2007)

Hab nicht abgestimmt da ich ehrlich sagen kann, weiss ich nicht.

Ich werde mir die Möglichkeiten der Charakterwahl anschauen und das was mir optisch gefällt, werde ich nehmen. Das bedeutet nicht das es ein weiblicher Charakter mit Strapsen sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rasse, Fraktion oder Klasse ist da eher zweitrangiges Kriterium.


----------



## Xell9 (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich schau erstmal wie die verteilung der beiden reiche aussieht. werd entweder ne dunkelelfe oder ne hochelfe spielen , mal schauen ^^.


----------



## Gutebesserung (26. Oktober 2007)

Also wenn ich mir das ansehe, glaube ich, die Seite der Ordnung wäre besser für mich. Keine Wartezeiten um einem RvR Kampf beizutreten, immer genug Leute zum totschlagen und somit auch ganz fix den besten Ruf zuwachs. Ja denke ich nehme doch nen Hexenjäger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gartarus (26. Oktober 2007)

Echsenmenschen...
Ab ers' mit Orkze da Tor mosch'n


----------



## Gothmorg (26. Oktober 2007)

Hab ich da was von Scheiterhaufen gehört?
Scheiterhaufen->Feuer->Tzeentch-Magie->Chaos->guuuuuuuuuuuuut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muradin2 (26. Oktober 2007)

Ganz klar Dunkelelfen. Die haben sowas gemeines, aber denoch schönes an sich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydisk (26. Oktober 2007)

ich werde auch zwerge spielen ich mag sie einfach. sie sind knuddelig und süüüüüß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## horus85 (28. Oktober 2007)

ich werde ein zwerg oder ein Sigmarprister, aber eher ein zwerg(hammerträger)... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich ein Grünhaut (offensivschamane) spielen, da ich jetzt in WOW und HDRO einen Zwerg spiele bzw gespielt hab, und ich möchte eben mal so nen Magier haben, ich denk der Schami geht schon ab, hat bestimmt solche fetten Attacken und sogar noch heal ;-)


----------



## Baldobin (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich werde entweder einen Zwerg Eisenbrecher spielen
oder ich mosche als Schwarzork alles weg
Ich pass mich da meinen Freunden an!


----------



## Beruden (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich werde wohl wie immer einen Menschen spielen, in diesem fall halt Imperium. Hexenjäger hört sich doch gut an, wobei ich mich auf eine klasse definitiv nicht festlegen werde, da ich nicht weiß, wie alles kommt. Ich werd wohl erstmal die verschiedenen Imperium Klassen antesten


----------



## Thunderwolf (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe hier in WoW zwar beide Seiten mehr Horde als Ally.Aber ich fühle mich eher zu der Horde hingezogen.Daher werde ich in Warhammer Einen Orc spielen!


----------



## Jueliee (29. Oktober 2007)

@Doimli ich hab aufm GamesDay nen Gobbo shamie gespielt und der geht ab^^wennde inna grp bist wird deine WAAAGH(mana)-macht durch die andern orkse gesteigert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD das rockt ultra du hasten AE knockback nen lebnssauger(oda so) nen schaden mit wenig cast time ,nen heal,und nochwas...und das sprinten halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ninjafutzi (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich werde ich wohl auf der Seite der Zerstörung bei den Dunkelelfen kämpfen... wobei Chaos mit ihrem Rabengott auch toll ist >,> Naja mal schaun entweder Black Guard oder Marauder^^

So far... mfg Ninjafutzi


----------



## Grizzla (29. Oktober 2007)

Zwerg!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schönes Bier . große warme Flammen die aus der Schmiede kommen und einen dicken Hammer besitzten!
Was braucht man mehr!? ^^


----------



## El Pistolero (29. Oktober 2007)

update: 

Zerstörung: 67,9%
Ordnung: 32,1%


----------



## nalcarya (29. Oktober 2007)

In der Umfrage fehlen Goblins. Ich würd gern mit nem Goblinschamanen starten (Reitsquiiiig! *boink,boink* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## El Pistolero (29. Oktober 2007)

naja die zählen ja als grünhäute zu den orks^^


----------



## Heynes (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich will in WHO nen' Heiler zoggn, da ich die Nase voll von Damage Nr. 1 geflame habe u.ä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach schoen heilen ... glaube der Erzmagier soll dafür gut sein, aber mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (29. Oktober 2007)

El schrieb:


> naja die zählen ja als grünhäute zu den orks^^


Ich weiß, aber dann müsste da auch Grünhäute stehen. Die armen Gobbos werden viel zu viel unterdrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Pistolero (29. Oktober 2007)

sind sowieso klein und schwach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (29. Oktober 2007)

wenn die rassen-verteilung auf den servern wie in der umfrage ist geht die Ordnung mit pauken und trompeten unter.


----------



## Bolfo (30. Oktober 2007)

Wer vor Angst stirbt, ist schon tod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sevendays5 (30. Oktober 2007)

um zu heilen musst du bissel dmg machen =)

meine frau und ich werden für das chaos dienen... BLUT FÜR UNSEREN GOTT (am besten von zwergen)


----------



## Muinadan (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke mal, ich werde einen Zwergen Runenschmied (oder halt -priester) spielen, mächtige Runen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Auserkorener des Chaos wäre zwar vielleicht auch interessant, ist mir aber vom Hintergrund her zu verwirrend. Aus meiner "normalo" RP-Zeit, wo ich auch Warhammer spiele, weiß ich, daß der Rabe für Mórr steht, den Gott des Todes, des Schlafes und der Träume, und der gehört nicht zum Chaos *klugscheiß*


----------



## Thip (30. Oktober 2007)

Irgentwie ist das sehr komisch, die Seite für die ich mich entscheide ist Prozentual immer größer als die Gegenseite. Ich wollte ja mit einem Goblin Schamanen starten, aber wenn ich jetzt die Verteilung betrachte komme ich doch ins grübeln. Mal sehen was sich noch so ergibt es stehen ja noch nicht alle Klasse fest, eine Neue sollte es mit dem nächsten NL (Oktober) geben, aber da der noch nicht erschienen ist, warte ich einfach noch. Ich bin einfach nur gespannt auf WAR die Rasse/Klasse wird dann spontan entschieden denk ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (30. Oktober 2007)

Ganz klar Dunkelelfen,

spiel ich acuh nur beim tabletop^^


----------



## Jueliee (30. Oktober 2007)

*mehr klugscheiß als muinadan*
es gibt 4chaosgötter!exakt 4!4!4!4!
alle andern göteter sind von andern völkern
chaosgötter:
Khorn:blutgott,gott des krieges und des hasses...
Nurgle:Gott des zerfalls ,und der seuchen
Tzeentch:Gott des wandels
Slaanesh:Gott der verzükung und der begierde
so stehts geschrieben im vereinfachten büchlein^^
information aus dem codex chaos...also wer über klugscheißen will muss sich eig schon was ausdenken....

Mfg^^


----------



## Rengaru (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich bleib meiner Linie treu und nehm die Orks.

Grün, bösartig, blutsüchtig und brutal: Perfekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mapmann (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich werde orc nehmen und mein Kumpel Goblin und eine andera auch Orc .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber War online wird geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Meint ihr es gibt rp Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rengaru (30. Oktober 2007)

Bestimmt, ich hoffe Du gehst nicht auf einen, so wie du schreibst.


----------



## Mapmann (30. Oktober 2007)

Willst ne Klatsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne Spaß ja ich weiß ein bissel unglücklich geschrieben aber bis jetzt hatt ich auf meinem Server keine Probleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (30. Oktober 2007)

Ganz klar Orks warscheinlich nen Blackork und so als twink bis thrink nen Chaos Barabar


----------



## Rosaschlüpfer (30. Oktober 2007)

Mein Orkwarrior haut euch eine vor die latz^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosaschlüpfer (30. Oktober 2007)

und mein Goblinschamane heilt euch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber nur damit ich mit dem Ork nochmal drufhauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deretor (30. Oktober 2007)

ganz klar ork! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die grünheute in WAR sind noch richtige kampfmaschienen!gegen die sind die orcs in wow kleine mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crytec (30. Oktober 2007)

Wird bestimt wi bei wow die meisten nehmen die schönste fraktion bei wow wars allys und bi warhammer Horde ( Zerstörung isn sceiß name )  
 un die besten gilden in wow sind hordler gilden ^^


----------



## Talmir (30. Oktober 2007)

ZWERGE !!!

ganz klar die kleinen bergmänner die in ihren dicken panzern so manche feindliche armee verzweifeln liessen.

als main auf jeden fall nen maschinisten. hab ich bereits gespielt und ist meiner meinung nach sau geil getroffen für die warhammer welt.

als twinks auf jeden nen eisenbrecher ( ich hatte schon immer den tank in mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) und sicher noch nen hammerträger mit 2 hämmern. 
nen zwergenbersi in nem orkhaufen! was kann man sich denn schöneres vorstellen als ein riesiger haufen tote grünhäute in kürzester zeit. *g*

Heil Grungni!

mfg


----------



## Leoncore (30. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich mir die Ergebnisse ankuck, dann gnade dem armen Imperium (welchem ich meine Stimme gegeben habe^^). Ich hoffe die Karten bieten genügend Ausgleichfunktionen.


----------



## Torrance (31. Oktober 2007)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Ergebnisse ankuck, dann gnade dem armen Imperium (welchem ich meine Stimme gegeben habe^^). Ich hoffe die Karten bieten genügend Ausgleichfunktionen.



Da das Spiel ein GOA/EAMythic Spiel ist und kein Blizzard Spiel, kannste davon ausgehen das die schon einlenken werden, wenn auf eine Seite zuviele Spieler sind. Also ich mache mir keine Sorgen dadrüber. Und nachdem ein paar Monate vergangen sind, wird sich das von selbst regeln... das ist in Momentan eh nur die vorfreude auf W.A.R. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long

Torrance


----------



## Muinadan (31. Oktober 2007)

Mapmann schrieb:


> Aber War online wird geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich wird das geil, besser als WoW.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
RP Server muß es einfach geben, vielleicht auch RP-PVP


----------



## Amarillo (31. Oktober 2007)

Hexenkriegerin mit nem sexy Dekollete


----------



## Evenless (31. Oktober 2007)

Goblin Schami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jqe (1. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was heist noch mal RP-PVP


----------



## El Pistolero (1. November 2007)

Jqe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> was heist noch mal RP-PVP


roleplay-player versus player


----------



## Schattenklinge1 (3. November 2007)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich Dunkelelfen spielen (muss ja meinen kleinen Figürchen treu bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Oder ich spiel einen Sigmarpriester mit einem grossen, dicken Hammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder vielleicht doch den Goblinschamanen? Naja zu erst nen Dunkelelfen dann mal sehn.^^


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (3. November 2007)

Naja sieht ganz schön schlecht für die Ordnung aus.... Naja Minderheiten RULZ!! Quantität<Qualität!


----------



## The Holy Paladin (3. November 2007)

Hab mal Zwerg angeklickt - klein,dick und stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Gamby (3. November 2007)

The schrieb:


> Hab mal Zwerg angeklickt - klein,dick und stark
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir sind nicht dick! Wir sind nur kräftig gebaut!


----------



## Hexenjäger Dante coop. (4. November 2007)

Billy schrieb:


> Unterstüzt die Ordnung!!!!
> Sigmar wird euch führen, um das Chaos zu zerschlagen!
> Wählt Ordnung oder werdet wie elende Ketzer auf dem Scheiterhaufen bei lebendigem Leibe verbrennen!!
> 
> OOC: Hehe ein bissl RP aber wieder Back Topic: Natürlich habe ich Hochelfen gewählt!


 
Auf jeden fall Ordnung mach mir vll höchstens nen zerstörungs twink aber ordnung und witchhunter dan jage ich den möchtegern coolen auserwählten ne kugel in den kopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horasto (4. November 2007)

Ich würd sau gern son Ingineur zocken aber dann muss ich ja wohl son Schwulen Zwerg spielen und dadrauf hab ich sau kein Bock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja dann eben Chaos!


----------



## Gamby (4. November 2007)

Horasto schrieb:


> Ich würd sau gern son Ingineur zocken aber dann muss ich ja wohl son Schwulen Zwerg spielen und dadrauf hab ich sau kein Bock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schwul? Wir sind niemals Schwul! 
*Gamby nimmt seinen Maschinisten Hammer und rennt voller wut auf Horasto zu, stolpert über seinen eigenen Bart, und landet im Matsch*

"Nichts passirt!"


----------



## nalcarya (4. November 2007)

Thip schrieb:


> Irgentwie ist das sehr komisch, die Seite für die ich mich entscheide ist Prozentual immer größer als die Gegenseite. Ich wollte ja mit einem Goblin Schamanen starten, aber wenn ich jetzt die Verteilung betrachte komme ich doch ins grübeln. Mal sehen was sich noch so ergibt es stehen ja noch nicht alle Klasse fest, eine Neue sollte es mit dem nächsten NL (Oktober) geben, aber da der noch nicht erschienen ist, warte ich einfach noch. Ich bin einfach nur gespannt auf WAR die Rasse/Klasse wird dann spontan entschieden denk ich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du musst auch bedenken dass das buffed-Forum hier nicht unbedingt repräsentativ ist was die letztendliche Ordnung/Chaos Verteilung angeht. Es gibt einerseits garantiert mehr als genug Leute die mit MMORPGs bisher nichts am Hut hatten und mit WAR einsteigen und andererseits sind die Leute die hier abstimmen ja auch nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz von allen die WAR anfangen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyes (4. November 2007)

Hochelfen ganz klar, schließlich habe ich selber eine 1500Punkte Hochelfenarmee ^.-


----------



## jon_x (4. November 2007)

das buffed forum ist nicht das einzige in dem die Zerstörung zahlenmäßig überlegen ist.


----------



## fabian20 (5. November 2007)

Hi

Das ist ja wunderbar dann hab ich mehr die ich mit meinem Sigmarpriester zerschmettern kann. Ich geh zum imperum und solang ich mit meinem sigmarpriester on bin muss niemand glauben das er auch nur einen fuß in unsere hauptstadt stecken kann....uahhahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Chaos ist schwul imperium ist cool *selber ausgedacht*^^


viele grüße 

fabi


----------



## Jouma (7. November 2007)

Kann noch nicht genau sagen was ich zocken werde, kommt auch drauf an was meine RL Kumpels sagen und wie wir uns zusammen entscheiden. Hab erstma fuer die Zwerge gestimmt da ich auch seit den Buechern voll aufm Trip bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zudem spiele ich die auch beim Table-Top.
Wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (7. November 2007)

fabian20 schrieb:


> Chaos ist schwul imperium ist cool *selber ausgedacht*^^



Innovativ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (10. November 2007)

Hmm, eigentlich wollte ich etwas von den Grünhäuten spielen, nen dicken Orkschrank oder nen kleinen Giftgoblin, wenn ich mir jedoch die Ordnung/Zerstörung-Verteilung ansehe, (und das ist nicht das einzige Forum in dem die Zerstörung überwiegt) überlege ich mir ob ich nicht doch zur Ordnung wechsel, denn ich spiele lieber in Unterzahl. Es gibt ja für jede Rasse dieselben Klassen - eine Tank Klasse, eine Melee DPS Klasse, eine  Ranged DPS Klasse und eine Healer Klasse - man muss sich also nur eine Rasse aussuchen und dann die Klasse auswählen die man Spielen möchte. Ich finde dieses System sehr gut, da man seine Lieblingsrasse ohne Sorgen wählen kann.
Da der eigene Geschmack vom Stil noch mitentscheidet gibt es nur ein paar Klassen die für mich in Frage kommen - Hammerträger, Runenpriester oder Sigmarpriester.

Wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld, ob Schulter an Schulter oder von Angesicht zu Angesicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jabor (10. November 2007)

Wie ich sehe, sind die Zwerge auf Ordnungsseite am meisten. Deshalb ein Aufruf an alle Zwergenbrüder: Lasst uns gemeinsam unter dem Banner unseres Hochkönigs kämpfen und allen Zerstörungsmächten in den Arsch treten, egal wie viele da kommen mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruß: Jabor


----------



## El Pistolero (16. November 2007)

und hoch den humpen!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lyandris (16. November 2007)

das imperium wird das chaos sowas von derbst krass vernichten dass sieht mir hier stark aus wie in wow die seite mit mehr soldaten hat auch mehr noobs drinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamby (16. November 2007)

Für den Großkönig, für Vraccas und für die Zwerge!!!
Lasst die Äxte auf unsere Feinde schmettern und unsere 
Hämmer die Körper unserer Feinde zwerschmettern.


----------



## Numitor37 (16. November 2007)

Wäre fürs Chaos. Lange genug den Guten gespielt da muss auch mal ruchlos gemordet werden.

Keine Angst, ich denke mal, das gleicht sich spätestens nach nem Jahr wieder aus mit der Ordnung/Chaos-Verteilung, war bei WoW ja ähnlich.


----------



## AhLuuum (16. November 2007)

Gamby schrieb:


> Für den Großkönig, für Vraccas und für die Zwerge!!!
> Lasst die Äxte auf unsere Feinde schmettern und unsere
> Hämmer die Körper unserer Feinde zwerschmettern.



Da hat wohl wer zuviel "Die Zwerge" gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Pistolero (17. November 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Da hat wohl wer zuviel "Die Zwerge" gelesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab ich auch grad dann gedacht... wollte grad fragen, ob es bei warhammer auch vraccas gibt^^
(kenn mich mitm tabletop nich wirklich aus)


----------



## Wüschel1 (17. November 2007)

zwerge sind die besten aber nur in warhammer fantasie und online


Zwerge FTW!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



mfg


----------



## DockZock (17. November 2007)

ganz klar : chaos! hab ich schon gerne in dawn of war gespielt und werd ich auch weiterhin spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (17. November 2007)

Chaos ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shortz (17. November 2007)

Also ich bin eindeutig für die "pikfeinen Engländer", auch Hochelfen genannt.


----------



## dart0r (17. November 2007)

Mal gucken ob ichs überhaupt zocken werde WoW ftw btw
Aber wenns so sein sollte dann die Orks


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (17. November 2007)

Schon aus gruppen zwang werde viele war kaufen und mit wow aufhören denke ichmal weil einfahc zu viele zu war wechseln DD


----------

